# Baron fountain pen nibs



## bellringer 75 (Apr 6, 2013)

dose any one now how to change a nib in a baron fountian pen to a solid gold one


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is a video I made to show how you change a compnent nib, the Baron nib is the same size and changes just like the Jr. I show in th video. .

CLASSIC NIB - videos


----------



## bellringer 75 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank You


----------

